# 2001 Navigation question



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I've noticed there seems to be 2 different types of navigation systems on the 2001 cars. One is centered in the dash and is wider than the second type that has the screen over towards the passenger side. What is the difference in the systems and is one better than the other ?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Only US 2001 models built after 9/00 should come with the wide NAV, also known as MKIII.

(MKI was the original with a male voice, MKII the same screen with the female voice, then MKIII the wide screen.)


















(Pictures pulled from e-bay ads)

Also note, all 00s and 01s came standard with NAV.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The software was significantly upgraded for MkIII computers after 2002.

The two head units (this is for the E46, but the E38 should look roughly similiar):



















The software for 2002+ MkIII computers (V18 and later):





































The smaller screen will also support the V18 upgrade, although the screen will be compressed horizontally:
http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/v18

More information can be found on the BMW navigation Yahoo group at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bmwnav including how to get the V18 software, what the latest software interations are, and how to upgrade your computer from MkII to MkIII, etc.


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks for the information. Is there any advantage to the wide screen version ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cabriolet said:


> Thanks for the information. Is there any advantage to the wide screen version ?


Nope. You get the same amount of data on the screen with wide or narrow. Just a bit more readable on the wide.


----------

